# Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!



## mightymarcy

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für Euer tolles Board! Fühle mich hier jetzt schon wohl! 

Es geht um folgendes: Wir werden im Juli einen Segeltrip von Nizza über Korsika nach Sardinien machen. Dabei darf die Angel natürlich nicht fehlen! Letztes Jahr sind wir bereits nach Korsika gefahren und ich habe mich am Hochseefischen versucht, bin dabei aber vor allem dank des Materials kläglich gescheitert.

Damals hatte ich meine grösste stationäre Rolle, eine Fin Nor Ahab, mit 400 Metern 0,36er geflochten bespulen lassen. Die Dame im Laden war der Meinung, die Schnur hielte 35 Kilo und sei ja "wohl absolut ausreichend"... So kam es, dass mitten auf dem Meer die Rute (30 Lbs.) sich im Halbkreis gebogen und die Rolle trotz angezogener Bremse auf einmal gesungen hat wie ein Kinderchor.  Das ganze dauerte etwa 10 Sekunden, dann war die Superschnur durch.

Damit ich dieses Jahr vielleicht ein Bisschen erfolgericher bin, habe ich mir überlegt, eine Penn Senator 117  in den USA zu bestellen und  mit einer 1,20er monofil zu bespulen - dazu die besagte 30 Lbs. Rute. Jetzt meine Fragen:

- Was haltet Ihr von dem Setup?
- Plane, Rapala Magnum "Sardine" und "Weiss/Rot" zu benutzen, ist das eine gute wahl?
- Sollte ich ein Stahlvorfach benutzen, oder "erschreckt" das die Fische im klaren Mittelmeer?
- Ratet Ihr zu einer durchsichtigen oder zu einer farbigen Schnur?
- Wie viele Knoten sollte man beim Schleppen maximal fahren?
- Mit welchen Fischen werde ich in diesen Gewässern hauptsächlich rechnen können? 

So, das wars erstmal, bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten!!

Vielen lieben Dank,

Marcel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Moin,
ich habe deine Anfrage mal in den Big Game Bereich verschoben. Ich denke die Jungs können dir besser helfen. |wavey:

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Ok, vielen Dank! War selbst ein Bisschen hin- und hergerissen, aber doppelt posten wollte ich ihn auch nicht...  Also los, her mit den Tips! :m 

Bin vor allem gespannt, was Ihr zur Penn 117 sagt - halte sie fast für etwas überdimensioniert, auf der anderen Seite ist es sicherlich nicht schlecht, wenn man viel Spielraum zum Drillen hat.


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Hallo Marcel,

das Problem beim Fischen unter Segeln ist halt das abstoppen

Hier meine Meinung:



mightymarcy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> - Was haltet Ihr von dem Setup?
> > Nicht viel, die Schnur hat dann ja sicher über 100 lb Tragkraft und das an einer 30 lb Rute|kopfkrat
> Ich würde eine Rolle mit Schiebebremse, z.B. Shimano TLD 20 oder 30 nehmen und dann auch mit 30 lb Schnur bespulen
> 
> - Plane, Rapala Magnum "Sardine" und "Weiss/Rot" zu benutzen, ist das eine gute wahl?
> >Gut
> 
> - Sollte ich ein Stahlvorfach benutzen, oder "erschreckt" das die Fische im klaren Mittelmeer?
> >Kein Stahl, im Mittelmeer gibt es keine Wahoo o.ä.
> 
> - Ratet Ihr zu einer durchsichtigen oder zu einer farbigen Schnur?
> >Eine gelbe Schnur ist zum Schleppen nicht schlecht, das Vorfach ist ja durchsichtig und sollte dann ja schon mind. 2 m lang sein.
> 
> - Wie viele Knoten sollte man beim Schleppen maximal fahren?
> >Bis der Rapala aus dem Wasser springt - wirst du schon merken
> 
> - Mit welchen Fischen werde ich in diesen Gewässern hauptsächlich rechnen können?
> >Thunfisch, wenn du Pech hast sogar mit großen - dann reichen 30lb leider nicht mehr:m


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Hi Mightymarci mein Vorredner hat deine Fragen schon perfekt beantwortet.Vieleicht noch zu den Arten die du erwarten kannst.Mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst du Kontakt mit Albacore Tunas haben die immerhin auch bis zu 30 Kg wiegen können.Es können aber auch ( Saisonal sehr unterschiedlich ) die deutlich kleineren Little Tunnis sein.Schliesslich kannst du auch ganz grosses Glück haben und einen Mittelmeer Spearfish fangen der wie ein kleiner Marlin aussieht.Last but not least gibt es auch kleine Goldmakrelen die auf hoher See anzutreffen sind.

                      Tight Lines        Jan   |wavey:


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Hallo Marcel,
bin neu hier im Forum, jedoch bei Big-game-bord.info ein neuer alter Hase. Der Marlin (Reinhold) ist ja derzeit auf Reisen, weshalb ich dich mal zu einem von mir verfassten Tread verlinke. Da geht es genau um das Thema Big Game vom Segler aus. Ein Thema, das "Mann/Frau" nicht nur auf die Nachlaufproblematik beschränken sollte.

http://www.big-game-board.info/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1454

Also, Rapalas ja geht schon, aber warum nicht Lures wie den Island Islander flasher verwenden? Zusammen mit einer 90 Grad verdrehten zwei Hakenmontage erhöhst du deine Chancen auf Mittelmeer Spearfisch und evtl. sogar Schwertfisch erheblich. In der Regel wird sich auf dieser Strecke aber BF einfinden. So bis 10-50 kg Einheiten steigen beim Schleppen ein, alles andere wäre sehr grosses Glück, aber angesichts der neuen Schonregeln durchaus möglich. (Bilder mit Speerfisch mit 1,65m findest du in meinem Profil)

Grundsätzlich ist dein Ansatz, Penn 113 vielleicht günstig, aber nicht wirklich von heute. Ich würde es nicht tun. Schiebebremsen sind klar im Vorteil. Über 80 lbs Mono gehen, warum? Rollen wie die Tiagra WlRSA 30 oder max. 50 sind völlig ausreichend. Bei den W/A Versionen eine Leinenklasse höher greifen und gut ist es. Wenn du mit einer 30er einen 100 lbs Fisch nicht stellst, hast du ein grundsätzliches Problem.

Gerne helfe ich dir nach Lektüre weiter. Übrigens, deine Erfahrungen mit braided, habe ich Alle hinter mir. Aber das ist ein neues Thema. 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Moinmoin,

also erstmal vielen Dank für euer umfangreiches Feedback! Ich sollte vielleicht noch einige Dinge erläutern... 

Bei unseren Segeltörns bin ich zumeist der einzige Angler. Zwar schmachten immer alle nach einem schmackhaften, frischen Thunfisch, trotzdem muss ich doch ein Bisschen aufpassen, dass ich nicht zuviel "Tamtam" mache - wenn ich also einen großen Fisch über mehrere Stunden drillen müsste und wir derweil dahintreiben, wäre das nicht unbedingt förderlich für allgemeine Stimmung.  Dazu kommen die Erfahrungen, die ich letztes Jahr gemacht habe. Wahrscheinlich war es ohnehin nicht die cleverste Entscheidung, eine geflochtene Schnur zu verwenden, aber mit der Gewalt, mit der die Schnur regelrecht von der Rolle geflogen ist, hatte ich das Gefühl dass ich eben eine Schnur mit wesentlich mehr Tragkraft oder eben viel viel mehr Spielraum, sprich mehr Schnur gebraucht hätte. Dazu kommt, dass die Fin Nor Rollen wirklich krätige Bremsen haben - hat aber alles nichts genützt....

Leider beschränkt sich meine Big-Game-Erfahrung trotz 15-Jährigem Anglerdasein auf eine einzige Ausfahrt vor Mauritius im zarten Alter von 12 Jahren, bei der ich einen Mahi reinkurbeln durfte, der hinterher fast so lang sein sollte wie ich selbst.  Deswegen muss ich mich halt ein Bisschen an die Thematik herantasten.

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist: Was spricht gegen die Penn Senator? So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird die doch überall als das Big-Game-Standardwerk gepriesen. Ich könnte ja auch ne ,80er monofil draufspulen lassen und hätte dann halt endlos viel Raum zum drillen.... An der 30 lbs. Rute soll es nicht scheitern, die hat damals ohnehin nur einen zweistelligen Betrag gekostet, da könnte ich mir auch überlegen, eine andere zu besorgen.

Eins noch zur Schnur: Würde es einen grossen Unterschied machen, wenn ich eine koplett durchsichtige nehmen würde? Dann könnte ich mir das Vorfach doch sparen, oder? Bin immer für einfach Montagen 

Was den "Bestand" angeht, scheint es ja nicht schlecht auszusehen. So eine Goldmakrele hätte ich schon gerne mal wieder an der Angel   Mir wäre es sogar fast lieber, wenn die Beute nicht allzu monströs wird... An 10 Kilo Fisch hat man lange zu knabbern... Eine  Sache noch, die mir dazu gerade einfällt: Muss ich auch mit irgendetwas ungeniessbarem Rechnen? Nicht, dass ich irgendein Thunfischplagiat auf den Teller angele und am Ende liegen alle flach in der Koje...

Also nochmals vielen Dank für Eure hilfe!!


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Besorg dir mal eine Zugwaage und stelle dann bei der Fin Nor 10 kg Bremsdruck ein - dann weißt du, was eine kräftige Bremse ist:m

Da du ja wahrscheinlich auf dem Seglboot keinen Kampfstuhl hast, würde ich nicht über eine 50 lb -Ausrüstung gehen.


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Moin Marcel,
du fängst ja wirklich von ganz vorne an. Über Multis gibt es bei BGB seitenlange Treads, da solltest du dich einlesen. Besonders die Abhandlungen von Robert (tonnoRosso) sind aufschlussreich, wenn es um die Technik deiner Dinosaurier Wunschrolle geht. Auf den Punkt gebracht, historisch eine Toprolle mit vielen Erfolgen, vom Handling her brauchst du halt ein Paar Jahre um das Teil zu beherrschen.

Zweiter Ansatz, deine braided ist ganz bestimmt nicht wegen deiner Bremseeinstellung gerissen, sondern wegen anderer Ursachen. Z. B. ruckender Bremse (Senator ist berühmt berüchtigt dafür), Knotenbruch, leichte Verletzung der Schnur, Ringe oder Roller beschädigt, fest,  u.v.a..  Der Übergang von braided zu TopShot muss sehr sorgfältig hergestellt werden.

Braided Lines zerschneiden ineinander, wenn zuvor nicht unter hoher Vorspannung (nass)aufgespult wurde. Also vom Laden auf das Wasser und haken endet meist im Verlust des Fisches. 

Was auf Multis gut funktioniert ist das gute alte Mono. Farbe, ist ehrlich gesagt Wurscht, weil die Farbe in der Schnur nur dazu dient, die Schnur für das menschliche Auge sichtbar zu machen. So sieht man bei mehreren Leinen, wo sie sich befinden. Dein Ansatz, klare Hauptleine aber ohne Vorfach zu fischen ist große Gurke#q.

1.      Benötigst du einen Tönnchenwirbel und Karabiner, 150 lbs.
2.      Ein min 2 Meter langes, auf dem Segler besser sogar ein 3 m langes Vorfach mit ca. 150-200 lbs Stärke. Perfekt wäre FC.
3.      Eine perfekte Montage wäre übrigens ein 3 m langes Wind on Leader, so könnt ihr beim landen richtig Druck geben.

Nochmals, eine echte 30 lbs Rute für’s Mittelmeer geht in Ordnung. Und auch für einen 30 kg BF wirst du nicht lange brauchen um ihn ans Boot zu kriegen. Ihn hinein zu bekommen, ist ein andere Sache, weshalb ich gerade vom Segler aus für einen erschöpfenden Drill bin, sonst ist nix mit Bratpfanne. Thunfische sind harte Fighter und leben in Bootsnähe erst richtig auf.

Was beißt kannst du dir nicht aussuchen. Aber Speerfisch auf Drillingshaken geht in die Hose. Große Köder fangen große Fische, du hast also beschränkten Einfluss.

Zu guter Letzt, es waren stets die schlechten Köche an Bord, welche einer Crew den Garaus machten. Giftige Genossen gehen nicht auf Schleppköder.:v 

TL


----------



## TeddyT

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Moin Marcel,

komme gerade von GC zurück und habe dort auch ein Schlepp- und Grundfischen mitgemacht. Ich bin zwar kein Big-Gamer, habe mir aber aus Interesse die Gerätschaften sehr genau angesehen, zum Schleppfischen wurden hauptsächlich Ruten von 5o lbs verwendet ( 2 Ruten hatten auch 130 lbs und auch die passende Rolle dazu mit 1,2 mm monofiler Schnur), die Rollen waren hauptsächlich von Shimano TIAGRA 50 und 80, Schnurstärke um die 0,7 mm, geschleppt wurde mit Rapalla-Wobblern (Magnum 18 cm, in Silberfarben) und künstlichen Tintenfischen, was die Wirbel angeht, äußerst massiv, rostfreie Tönnchenwirbel, die Vorfächer bestanden  aus ca. 0,5 mm dicken Edelstahldraht und waren ca. 75 cm lang.
Deine o.g. Rolle wurde an einer 400 g Rute genutzt, beim Grungangeln hat der Skipper mit großer Pose  und 20 cm langen Fisch zwei Thunfische von 80 cm damit gedrillt. Sie hatte keine Probleme mit dieser Größe.

Gruß TeddyT


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*



serviola schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt, es waren stets die schlechten Köche an Bord, welche einer Crew den Garaus machten. Giftige Genossen gehen nicht auf Schleppköder.:v
> 
> TL



Wir essen eh gerne Sashimi #6

Scherz beiseite, die Sache mit dem Vorfach habe ich in der Tat noch nicht bedacht.  Natürlich hatte ich mir schon überlegt, dass wir ein Gaff brauchen und am Besten Arbeitshandschuhe zum Landen.  An Bord ist nicht viel Platz, das Boot ist eigentlich ein Regattaboot, deswegen ist es umso wichtiger, dass wir beim Landen "Stoff geben" können. Die Braided ist übrigens dank meines jugendlichen Leichtsinns gerissen. Ich hatte einen Schlaufenknoten gemacht und dann das Stahlvorfach, dass ich damals anscheinend unnötiger Weise benutzt habe, durch die Schlaufe gezogen -  daran hatt sich die Schnur dann zerrieben. Man macht halt seine Erfahrungen...

Die Senator scheint ja dann tatsächlich nicht die beste Wahl zu sein. Was genau könnte einem Hochseefischer denn alles widerfahren, wenn er sich mit dem Teil nicht auskennt?

Und gibt es vielleicht eine preislich vergleichbare Rolle (für zwei Mal im Jahr damit Fischen passt eine Tiagra vom finanziellen Aufwand einfach nicht), die ähnlich viel Schnur fasst? Wie gesagt, dass Wichtigste ist mir eben, dass ich "Raum" habe....

Ansonsten ordne ich jetzt gedanklich mal alle eure Empfehlung und stelle mir dann eine Liste zusammen, was ich noch brauche. Wie das Setup am Ende aussehen wird, kann ich ja immernoch sehen. Priorität hat, wie ich meine, jetzt erstmal die "Rollenfrage"....


----------



## TeddyT

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Moin,

google doch mal und schau Dir doch mal die Okuma TG 50W-II Titus Gold an. Von der Größe und Preis her müßte sie passen. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand die Rolle?

Gruß TeddyT


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*



TeddyT schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> google doch mal und schau Dir doch mal die Okuma TG 50W-II Titus Gold an. Von der Größe und Preis her müßte sie passen. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand die Rolle?
> 
> Gruß TeddyT



Die ist leider nur halb so gross wie die Penn... Hab sie mir gerade bei tackledirect.com angeguckt.


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Hallo Marcel,
ich habe jetzt das Gefühl, dass wir mental auf einer Ebene unterwegs sind. Das Thema braided wäre nun ja geklärt, zumindest in deinem Fall. Es gibt auch gute Lösungen, aber das ist auch schon wieder ein neues Thema.

Es ist ja so, dass man bei dem Thema BG vom Segler aus, herrlich aneinander vorbei reden kann. Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, ist die Vorstellung davon, wie du die Fische stellen möchtest.

unter Segel,
unter Marschfahrt,
bei ruhendem Boot?
Unter Fahrt dürftest du schon bei Fischen mit  mehr als 8 kg deine liebe Mühe haben. Ein kurzer Ansatz, mehr als 5-600 m Leine im Wasser führen unter ungünstigem Zustand eh zum Leinenbruch! Das ist die Einwirkung der Physik.

Nun zu einer Lösung, ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Penn dich kostet, aber ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass du dir damit keinen Gefallen tust.
Lass uns mal damit beginnen ,dass du mit wesentlich mehr als 500 m Leine im Wasser eh auf der Verliererseite stehst. Der Teddy hat dir eine Rolle vorgeschlagen, zu der ich eine recht dezitierte Meinung entwickelt habe Nähmlich "das ist keine schlechte Wahl"! voraus gesetzt, man legt später selbst etwas Hand an. Das ist bei der Okuma Titus Gold 50 besonders einfach. Siehe:

http://www.big-game-board.info/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=680
und 
http://www.big-game-board.info/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1567

So,bevor nun einige anfangen Sch..... zu schreien, bitte selbst ausgiebig fischen, dann reden wir weiter. Du kannst, falls dir dieser Hersteller vom Image her nicht passt, natürlich auf jedes andere (2x3x4x teurere) Luxusfabrikat wechslen. Aber genau hierin besteht ja deine Aufgabenstellung. Diese Rolle verfügt über eine Carbonbremseinheit, lässt sich hervorragend dosieren, kostet so um die ca. 250 €. Ist geschenkt. Die Silver ist fast baugleich, bis auf die Bremseinheit, wäre mir jedoch der Aufpreis zur Gold wert.

Dazu ein transparentes 50 LBS Mono (ca. 630m) wie das von Maxima.
5 m gedoppelte 50lbs Leine mit verbleibender Schlaufe, dazu dann ein Wind on Leader aus >150 lbs Flourocarbon, Wirbel und Island Islander Junior (blau weiss) und fertig.

Damit wirst du mit allem fertig was da kommen möge. Und bitte vergesse Stahlvorfach im Mittelmeer!!

Wenn du weitere Infos zum Lure brauchst, PM an mich.
TL


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*



mightymarcy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für Euer tolles Board! Fühle mich hier jetzt schon wohl!
> 
> Es geht um folgendes: Wir werden im Juli einen Segeltrip von Nizza über Korsika nach Sardinien machen. Dabei darf die Angel natürlich nicht fehlen! Letztes Jahr sind wir bereits nach Korsika gefahren und ich habe mich am Hochseefischen versucht, bin dabei aber vor allem dank des Materials kläglich gescheitert.
> 
> Damals hatte ich meine grösste stationäre Rolle, eine Fin Nor Ahab, mit 400 Metern 0,36er geflochten bespulen lassen. Die Dame im Laden war der Meinung, die Schnur hielte 35 Kilo und sei ja "wohl absolut ausreichend"... So kam es, dass mitten auf dem Meer die Rute (30 Lbs.) sich im Halbkreis gebogen und die Rolle trotz angezogener Bremse auf einmal gesungen hat wie ein Kinderchor. Das ganze dauerte etwa 10 Sekunden, dann war die Superschnur durch.
> 
> Damit ich dieses Jahr vielleicht ein Bisschen erfolgericher bin, habe ich mir überlegt, eine Penn Senator 117 in den USA zu bestellen und* mit einer 1,20er monofil zu bespulen - dazu die besagte 30 Lbs. Rute. *Jetzt meine Fragen:
> 
> - Was haltet Ihr von dem Setup?
> - Plane, Rapala Magnum "Sardine" und "Weiss/Rot" zu benutzen, ist das eine gute wahl?
> - Sollte ich ein Stahlvorfach benutzen, oder "erschreckt" das die Fische im klaren Mittelmeer?
> - Ratet Ihr zu einer durchsichtigen oder zu einer farbigen Schnur?
> - Wie viele Knoten sollte man beim Schleppen maximal fahren?
> - Mit welchen Fischen werde ich in diesen Gewässern hauptsächlich rechnen können?
> 
> So, das wars erstmal, bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten!!
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank,
> 
> Marcel


 


Db das sinnvoll ist?
In meinen Augen nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*



mightymarcy schrieb:


> Was genau könnte einem Hochseefischer denn alles widerfahren, wenn er sich mit dem Teil nicht auskennt?


 
Hallo Marcel,
noch ein kurzer Nachtrag. Die Unterschiede der beiden Syteme, Sternbremse / Schiebebremse bestehen in der Anordnung und Grösse der Bremsscheiben. Bei der Sternbremse ist die Bremseinheit nach dem Getriebe, direkt auf der Kurbel angebracht. Die Bremsscheiben sind sehr klein und benötigen deswegen einen sehr hohen Andruck. Bereits wenige Grad Öffnung oder Schliessung verändern die Bremseinstellungen drastisch. Der hohe Andruck ist nicht förderlich wenn es um das ruckfreie Anlaufen der Rolle geht. Mehr technische Infos in dem Buch "Bluewaterfishing von Robert Rein und Stephan Keupl". Anschaulicher ist es nirgends besser beschrieben. Und befasse dich nicht länger mit dem Teil, du würdest es hinterher eh gerne wieder verkaufen.

Zur Titus Gold noch eine Anmerkung, du solltest die 50 W II wählen, der Kapatzität wegen. Ich persönlich ziehe diese Rollen der ebenfalls guten TLD von Shimano jedoch deutlich vor.

Perfekt montierte Islander bekommst du übrigens von Robert Rein aus München, sind in der BRD ansonsten schwer zu kriegen. Ich würde mir 2-3 Stück ins Boot legen.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## peterws

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Habe zu dem Thema hier und hier schonmal was geschrieben.

Segeln und Schleppangeln ist auf jedenfall Top!


----------



## räuber

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

servus,

ich wollt auch noch meinen senf dazugeben. also es kommt meiner meinung drauf an wie oft man das setup nutzen will. also generell ist für die zu erwartenden fische ne rolle mit sternbremse ausreichend. die senator ist net schlecht. hau einfach 80# andre, suffix oder momoi drauf und du kannst kleinere fische im notfall und bei schnell fahrendem boot auch mal handlinen. flourocarbon ist natürlich schoen, aber meiner meinung nach solange nicht dropback gefischt wird nicht nötig, sondern nur teuer. als mittlere combi geht sicher ne tld 25 mit 50#. relativ robuste rolle, die aber mal auch in 1000 teile zerspringen kann... wenn geld keine rolle spielt besorg dir ne alutcnos 30/50 , 50w oder ne tiagra 30 w. 2 speed ist sicherlich sehr hilfreich, vor allem wenn du nicht abstoppen kannst. die rollen hast du dann so zu sagen fürs leben. mit okuma und daiwa hab ich bei dauereinsatz nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. bei wirbel wuerd ich nicht sparen, also nur spro oder sampro. zuletzt zu köder: islander in blau/weiss ist meiner meinung nach der allround köder schlecht hin, zusammen mit dem schoenen moldcraft widerange. den widerange kannst fast bei allen geschwindigkeiten fischen und  eigentlich alles fangen. zudem ist er als kurze flatline ein schoener teaser.
noch ein 2 tipps: spar nicht beim gimbal, das kann böse enden und vergess einen schoenen langen gaff nicht...


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Lieber RAUBER,

bei Preisgleichheit oder nahezu gleichem Preis, kann man guten Gewissens sicher niemanden mehr zu einer Sternbremse raten. Nicht mal dann, wenn Penn oder selbst Daiwa drauf steht. Die letzte Penn aus unserem Bootsbestand ging im November für Lau weg. Endlich und Deckel drauf:vik:. 

Ach ja, die letzte Daiwa wird jetzt ausgemustert, wer's nötig hat bitte melden, dann sind wir diesen ganzen sternbremsenmist endlich los. Bitte nicht Missverstehen, für  Norge Angler mag das Alles noch angehen, wer schleppt lässt besser die Finger davon.

Fischen tun wir seit mehreren Jahren 4 inzwischen 5 Tiagras und 3 Okumas, keine davon ist sehr viel besser oder schlechter als die andere. Der Unterschied liegt im Detail und Preis. Okuma gibt auf die TG 5 Jahre Garantie, dreimal darfst du raten warum! Ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, jedem das seine. Von mir kam die Empfehlung mit der Oku nicht. Aber ist schon lustig, dass ausgerechnet ich damit bedingt gute Erfahrungen mache.#d

Fluorocarbon vom Segler: weil sich am Heck des Seglers so gut wie kein Weisswasser bildet. Also, jeden Cent Wert das Zeugs. Abgesehen davon ist FC wesentlich abriebfester und lohnt sich auch schon deshalb. Und wenn du den einen Fisch genau deshalb hakst, hat sich die Sache schon wieder gelohnt. 2 m FC kosten bei Robert so glaube ich 5 €, will man darüber diskutieren?

Mein Motto, Geld dort ausgeben, wo es sich lohnt.#h

LG
Jürgen
Wenigstens sind wir uns über den Islander einig, denn das ist ohne Zweifel der beste Allrounder den es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

"Mental auf einer Ebene" gefällt mir sehr gut  Also weiter gehts...

Ich glaube, ich sollte vielleicht etwas präziser auf die äusseren Umstände eingehen, die beim Schleppen herrschen werden. Bei den Überfahrten werden wir vermutlich zumeist unter Motor unterwegs sein, das hängt hauptsächlich mit den Gegebenheiten am Mittelmeer zusammen (man hat dort im Sommer oft Flaute) - was uns sicher einiges erleichtern wird. Abgesehen davon kann man bei "Strike" unter Segel bei diesem Schiff auch recht flott die Maschine anschmeissen und fahrt zurück geben. Einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Motorboot können wir übrigens verbuchen: Es hat eine so genannte "Badeinsel", das bedeutet, dass man das Heck aufklappen kann. Es "schwebt" dann wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche und man kann einen müden Fisch leicht gaffen oder einfach hinauf ziehen.

Übrigens kann es vorkommen, dass wir in der Nacht fahren - lohnt sich das Fischen dann eigentlich? Vielleicht mit Leuchtköder sogar besonders??

Zur Hauptproblematik, der Rolle: Für mich klingt es so, als ob die Penn sich im Handling verhält wie ein dreissig Jahre alter Lastwagen - hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Die Okuma scheint ja ein vernünftiges Teil zu sein, ich habe mal diese beiden Angebote rausgesucht:

http://www.tackledirect.com/okumatg50w.html
http://www.tackledirect.com/okumatg50wii.html

Wodurch unterscheiden sich diese beiden Modelle? Die Kapazität scheint ja gleich zu sein...

Nun habe ich aber immer noch das Problem, dass die Okumas nicht halb so viel Schnur fassen wie die Penn. Die Erfahrungsberichte vieler "Segelschlepper" sprechen aber davon, dass eine hohe Schnurkapazität hilfreich ist. Abgesehen davon fühle ich mich, gerade als BG-Anfänger, einfach nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken, mit einer Schnur unter 1 mm zu fischen. Ich verstehe, dass euch das befremdlich vorkommt, weil es über das für eure Fähigkeiten ausreichende Maß sicherlich weit hinaus geht. Ich habe das Angeln von klein auf aber unter dem Motto "lieber zu viel als zu wenig" beigebracht bekommen - deshalb würde ich eben bei einer tatsächlich vielleicht völlig überdimensionierten Schnurstärke mit einem angenehmen Gefühl der Sicherheit an der Reling sitzen, das ich sonst nicht hätte.
Übrigens kommt ja noch hinzu, dass man sich bei einem Drill in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bootes keine "Fiesematenten" erlauben sollte, zum Beispiel durch das lange Ruderblatt und den Kiel, in dem die Schnur sich verfangen kann.

Zu guter Letzt, die geballte Ladung BG-Fachbegriffe hat mich spätestens seit den letzten beiden Threads etwas umgehauen. Vor allem unter eurem Islander kann ich mit garnichts vorstellen... Die FC-Vorfachidee scheint wirklich sinnvoll zu sein, die 5 Euro hab ich schon noch  Welchen Unterschied macht aber das fehlende Weißwasser?


Greeetz,

Marcel


----------



## räuber

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

ich muss dir recht geben mit dem weisswasser. dann ist fc doch besser angebracht.
nochmal zum thema sternbremse. 
es kommt doch immer drauf an wie gefischt wird. generel wuerd ich beim schleppen immer ne schiebebremse verziehen, aber mal ehrlich. wenn ich das ding einmal 7 tage benütze und dann einige jahre nichtmehr ist doch wirklich zu bedenken ob man 200 dollar oder 600 dollar fuer eine rolle ausgibt. zudem sind ja vermutlich kein marlin zu erwarten. viele bottomfish boote auf denen ich arbeite und gearbeitet hab schleppen seit jahrzehnten mit der guten alten 114h beim raus und rein fahren und wir haben noch nix wegen der bremse o.ä. verloren.


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*



mightymarcy schrieb:


> "Mental auf einer Ebene" gefällt mir sehr gut  Also weiter gehts...
> 
> Bei den Überfahrten werden wir vermutlich zumeist unter Motor unterwegs sein, das hängt hauptsächlich mit den Gegebenheiten am Mittelmeer zusammen (man hat dort im Sommer oft Flaute) - was uns sicher einiges erleichtern wird.
> 
> Das ist auch der Ansatz unserer Erfahrungen, so 40:60 über den Sommer mit Motor, insbesondere bei Überfahrten. Motormarschfahrt ist bei unserer Hanse 531 so zwischen 5 bis max. 9 Knoten. Ideal zum Oberflächenschleppen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon kann man bei "Strike" unter Segel bei diesem Schiff auch recht flott die Maschine anschmeissen und fahrt zurück geben.
> 
> Wenn da sich nicht das Getriebe abmeldet? Oder aber einen Aufschiesser fahren, dann kriegst du gleich mächtig Druck in dein Gerät, weil Fisch und Boot quer zur Leine arbeiten. So lange aber nicht schon 400 m im Wasser sind, ist das kein Problem. Darüber wird es eng, gerade bei dicken Mono's um so schneller.
> 
> Einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Motorboot können wir übrigens verbuchen: Es hat eine so genannte "Badeinsel", das bedeutet, dass man das Heck aufklappen kann. Es "schwebt" dann wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche und man kann einen müden Fisch leicht gaffen oder einfach hinauf ziehen.
> 
> Habt ihr auch eine Hanse? Welche?
> 
> Übrigens kann es vorkommen, dass wir in der Nacht fahren - lohnt sich das Fischen dann eigentlich? Vielleicht mit Leuchtköder sogar besonders??
> 
> Ja, auf alle Fälle, unter Land bis ca. 30 m Wassertiefe und Rapalas hast du Chancen auf grosse Zahnbrassen (Denton). Offshore sind es Schwerträger und evtl. auch nachtaktive Thune die drauf abfahren. Motto, wer nicht fischt, fischt nix. Der Versuch kostet einen nix.
> 
> Zur Hauptproblematik, der Rolle: Für mich klingt es so, als ob die Penn sich im Handling verhält wie ein dreissig Jahre alter Lastwagen - hab ich das richtig verstanden? Oh ja, genau so:c.
> Die Okuma scheint ja ein vernünftiges Teil zu sein, ich habe mal diese beiden Angebote rausgesucht:
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/okumatg50w.html
> http://www.tackledirect.com/okumatg50wii.html
> 
> Wodurch unterscheiden sich diese beiden Modelle? Die Kapazität scheint ja gleich zu sein...
> 
> Es handelt sich um die 1-Gang und 2 Gang Version. Die Kapatzität ist jeweils die Gleiche. Wir haben ausschliesslich die 50 W II Gang. Für die Preise kaufst du in der BRd übrigens fast zwei davon! Kaufe sie nicht wegen 30 € billiger in Fernost oder sonst wo, die Service Stelle hier in BRD ist wirklich gut und hilfsbereit.
> 
> Nun habe ich aber immer noch das Problem, dass die Okumas nicht halb so viel Schnur fassen wie die Penn.
> 
> Du willst ja auch keinen 1000 lbs Marlin fangen!
> 
> Die Erfahrungsberichte vieler "Segelschlepper" sprechen aber davon, dass eine hohe Schnurkapazität hilfreich ist. 600 m ist eine sehr hohe Rate! Abgesehen davon fühle ich mich, gerade als BG-Anfänger, einfach nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken, mit einer Schnur unter 1 mm zu fischen.
> 
> Da solltest du dir den Gefallen tun, und dich von dieser Angst befreien. Dazu erneut die Physik, denn es geht um nichts anderes. Es geht um die Übertragung von Kraft, in deinem Fall im Stehen, da ihr keinen Kampfstuhl habt. Ich fische im Übrigen viel lieber im stand up, weil man so auch in der Phase der Landung frei beweglich ist.
> 
> Zu deiner Rute, sie hat 30 lbs und erlaubt dir theoretisch die Anwendung von ca. 14 kg Zug. Deine 50 lbs Mono erlaubt die Anwendung von ca. 23 kg Zug. Deine Rolle passt exakt zur Leine und bringt diese Bremsleistung auch in der Realität.
> Nun fülle mal einen Wassereimer mit 10 Liter Wasser und hebe den mit deiner Rute / Rolle an. Du wirst merken, dass du wahrscheinlich noch nie in deinem Leben mit dieser Bremsleistung / Kraft gefischt hast. Ich jedenfalls nicht, auch nicht bei 50 /60 Kg schweren Blauflossenthunfischen. Abgesehen davon wird es bei schwankendem Deck und noch höherem Zug zur Akrobatik, bei der selbst sehr geübte Big Gamer ohne fremder Hilfe nicht mehr sicher stehen und dabei fischen können.
> 
> Noch ein weiterer Punkt, die Kraft die sich dir und deiner Rute entgegen setzt, besteht aus dem Gewicht des Fisches, der Fluchtgeschwindigkeit und dem mit auslaufender Leine ständig ansteigenden Leinenwiederstand im Wasser. Dieser Wiederstand nimmt bei dicken Monos überproportional schnell zu. Deine Rollenbremse mag diese Gesamtkraft noch handeln, deine Rute ist aber mit 30 lbs als erstes am Ende ihrer Leistungsfähigkeiten angelangt. Dann hilft nur noch schnelles und häufiges Pumpen um nicht als Verlierer auszugehen. Folge: die Leine nicht unnötig dick wählen! Es nütz doch eh nichts, wenn man dabei die Leistungsfähigkeit der Rollenbremse verlässt, auch sollte im Idealfall die Rute die selben Fähigkeiten besitzen. Warum habe ich bei den Tiagra W 50 zur höherem LBS Klasse Mono geraten? Weil sie über die Bremse der 80 LBs Rolle verfügt, ein Sonderfall!
> 
> Zurück zu deiner Rute, ich fische zwei Penn Millenium Standup 30 lbs, einmal mit Okuma TG 50 WII und einmal mit Tiagra 30 WLRSA. Jeweils mit der passenden Monoklasse bespult (30 + 50 lbs), beide auf unsere heiss geliebten BF im Mittelmeer.  Noch nie Leinenriss erlebt, Vorfach Montagen sind uns früher schon desöfteren um die Ohren geflogen. Seitdem ich sie knote ist auch damit Schluß.
> 
> Übrigens kommt ja noch hinzu, dass man sich bei einem Drill in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bootes keine "Fiesematenten" erlauben sollte, zum Beispiel durch das lange Ruderblatt und den Kiel, in dem die Schnur sich verfangen kann.
> 
> Deshalb sollst du ein 3 m langes 150 lbs Leader verwenden! Faustregel, Leader lbs = 3x Mono lbs. Die beste Lösung wäre ein wind on Leader, das aber setzt vorraus, dass du die notwendigen Knoten durch die Roller hindurch aufspulen kannst. Bei Aftco Rollern und bis 50 lbs Mono sollte das kein Problem werden. Bei Ringen ist das nicht möglich! Aber mach dir da im Augenblick keine grauen Haare, es geht auch so. Es wäre halt vom Segelboot aus die ultimative Lösung. (5 m gedopplete 50 lbs Leine + 3 m 150 lbs FC = 8 m Sicherheit in der brenzligen Phase).
> Tip: wenn der Fisch in Bootsnöhe ist Schrittfahrt geben, so ordnet er sich schön dahinter an! Und immer unter Zug halten!
> 
> Zu guter Letzt, die geballte Ladung BG-Fachbegriffe hat mich spätestens seit den letzten beiden Threads etwas umgehauen. Vor allem unter eurem Islander kann ich mit garnichts vorstellen...
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/ilandlures.html
> 
> Die FC-Vorfachidee scheint wirklich sinnvoll zu sein, die 5 Euro hab ich schon noch  #6Welchen Unterschied macht aber das fehlende Weißwasser?
> 
> Durch das Weisswasser ist die Sichtbarkeit soweit herunter gesetzt, dass es egal ist, ob du FC oder Copolymer fischst.
> 
> 
> Greeetz,
> 
> Marcel


 
Alles beantwortet?
Lg
Jürgen


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!

Das Boot ist eine Dehler 47 und schaut so aus:

http://www.nautifilm.com/i18nfolder.2006-08-10.1588800436/Dehler 47SQ 1.jpg

Ich werde mir nochmal Gedanken zu allen Punkten machen und melde mich dann später wieder!


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken für die ausführlichen Auskünfte ,endlich mal wieder was zum anfassen,zum lernen u.verstehen.Ich danke alle dafür ,das es nicht in einer Rechthaberei endete.Ich bin kein Big Gamer habe aber Interesse an den Themaqwürde sogar unsonst arbeiten auf so ein Boot um dazu zu lernen:q).Ich hoffe das ich noch mehr hier lernen,verstehen u.später auch das Wissen öfter mal umsetzen kann.  G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Marcel,
ein sehr schönes Boot, 800 m von hier liegt eine ähnliche Dehler in den blauen Fluten.
Tut mir leid, dass das Fachchinesich dich schier erschlagen hat. Leider merkt man mit der Zeit garnicht mehr, auf welch arroganten Niveau man sich so selbstsicher bewegt.
LG
Jürgen


----------



## serviola

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Hallo Tortuga,
danke für die Blumen an die Beteiligten. Wir lernen Alle und jedesmal noch was dazu, das ist doch auch das schöne an diesem Sport.

peterws hat es hier Eingangs schon gesagt: fischen vom Segler runter ist eine tolle Geschichte" und war für mich mehr als nur eine Abwechslung. Es war, eine ganz neue, andere Erfahrung, sanft, leise und unglaublich, wie stabil dieses grosse Boot auch noch bei 4-5 Bft im Wasser lag. Dazu dieses riesige Deck und die hohe Position über dem Wasser. 
Ich freue mich schon auf diesen Sommer, da wollen wir erneut mit der Zora auf BF gehen, und das ganz sicher mit Erfolg. Die Story mit Bildern wird es dann erneut in meinem Heimatforum zu lesen geben.

Sind zwar nicht viele Bg'r hier, aber eine nette Mannschaft seid ihr allemal.

Viel Spass noch
wünscht
Jürgen


----------



## mightymarcy

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

Also, ich fasse mal zusammen: Ein super Thread, viele hilfsbereite Big Gamer (von Arroganz wahrlich keine Spur, mit den Fachbegriffen muss ich mich eben einfach vertraut machen) und ein vielleicht etwas schlauerer Grünschnabel!

Was das Gerät angeht, so habe ich mal eine kleine Liste angestellt von dem, was ich mir vermutlich noch besorgen muss:

- Eine Okuma 50W usw. mit 80er Schnur (?!)
- Eine passende Rute (daran sollte es ja wie gesagt nicht scheitern) mit AFTCO Rollern
- Islander Lures und Rapala Wobbler
- Wind on Leader Vorfächer mit 200 lbs. - hier weiss ich allerdings immer noch nicht, was genau das ist und woher ich es bekomme
- Starke Wirbel
- Ein Gaff


Bitte laut schreien, wenn da jetzt was nicht stimmt 

Ansonsten Danke ich nochmal allen für die Hilfsbereitschaft und werde berichten, sobald die ganzen Sachen dann auch eingetroffen sind.

Beste Grüße,

Marcel


----------



## rob

*AW: Schleppfischen auf dem offenen Mittelmeer! Brauche Eure Tips!!*

super thread!
ich habe ja schon in einem anderen geschrieben, dass ich auch schon vom segelboot geschleppt habe.
aber natürlich noch alles im grünschnabelbereich,da erst einige male und zum teil die technik selber zusammengereimt auf grund der kenntnisse die ich bei einige schleppausflügen an der ostsee bekommen habe(aber mit dem motorboot).
da hier einige spezialisten schreiben komm ich gleich mit meinen fragen.
ich fahre nächsten freitag von isolar(slowenien) mit dem segelboot über die kornaten bis split runter.
wieder mit dem schiff eines befreundeten schweizers(sehr schönes boot ;guckt ihr hier: http://www.sy-ilaria.com/ )
fischen möcht ich mit einer rute auf die kleineren fische wie makrelen und hornhechte.dazu verwende ich eine 120 wg rute mit vorgeschalteter tauchschaufel(oder ohne) makrelenpaternoster und dahinter einen mefoblinker,Wobbler oder gummifisch.das hat auch schon wunderbar funktioniert.

jetzt zur zweiten kombi..

mit dieser möchte ich gerne mal etwas größere fische wie kleinere thune,goldkopfmakrele und der gleichen fangen.
zum einen, mit welchen größeren fischen kann ich auf der tour von isola nach split rechen?
die genaue route kenn ich nicht(an der küste oder eher offshore).
vor split gibt es dieses tiefe becken bis 250 meter.
ich fische eine 20 lbs rute mit einer 112 penn special senator.darauf ist glaube ich eine 0.22er fireline.
leider nicht ganz voll bespult.schlecht?

ich verwende große wirbel an die ein ca 2 meter hardmonovorfach in der stärke von 1mm vorgeschaltet ist.
an dieses häng ich diverse größere kunstköder ein.
bis dato gummifische und große wobbler.gebracht hat es noch keinen biss.
nach boardie peters info hab ich mir jetzt dafür folgende köder/lures bestellt:
Nalu Rocket 15cm Violett, Schwarz/Blau
Shibi Ko Slant Cut 12cm Blau
Ahi Slant Cut 8,5'' 21,5cm blau/silber

die iland lures waren mir zu teuer...

ist dieses setup ok?

die kleinere rute mit der tauchschaufel läuft immer ca. 20-30 meter hinter dem boot auf tiefe.

wie weit soll ich die große rute rauslassen? bis jetzt war ich bei so ca. 60-90 meter...geschätzt.

diese rappalawobbler für die kleineren fische.welche nehmt ihr da?
tiefläufer oder flachläufer.drückt es die nicht hoch ab 4 knoten schleppgeschwindigkeit?schaltet ihr bei diesen tauchschaufeln oder bleie vor?

mit der montage von rutenhaltern hab ich noch ein problem.entweder ich zurre die rute mit den rutenband an der reling achtern fest oder ich fische aus der hand.
habe ja eigentlich 2 titelok rutenhalter mit klemmzwinge, nur die bekomm ich nicht an die reling.
auch mit einem brett nicht.ärgerlich..
wie legt ihr eure ruten am segelboot beim schleppen ab?

so oft es geht fahren wir unter segeln zischen 3 und 9 knoten.
mit dem motor bei flaute so um die 3-4 knoten.
lohnt sich noch bei der langsamen geschwindigkeit die schwere rute mit dem lure?

die kleinen fischen die ich bis jetzt fangen konnte hab ich bei voller fahrt gelandet.
bei einem größeren würden wir aufschießen und dann mit dem motor arbeiten.schau mer mal.
Gaff hab ich dabei und wenn wir mal in einer bucht ankern werd ich natürlich ebenso dem grundfischen mit naturköder frönen.


fragen über fragen
hoffe auf einige tipp‘s und trick‘s
vielen dank und mit den besten grüßen aus wien
rob


----------

